# In rememberance of the one who started it all



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

These are photos of our Brandi. She was the Golden who started it all for us. Although spayed and never bred, without her our others would not be here. She lived to a little over 11 years old and although she never got to meet our Kizmet in this world I am sure she greeted her at the Rainbow Bridge with tail wagging and open paws.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She was gorgeous and so are the other ones!.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Brandi is (was) beautiful! I love the red-heads.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beautiful girl.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brandi sure was a beautiful girl. What a pretty coat she had.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Brandi was just stunning, such a beautiful girl. I am sure you will meet again at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Beautiful, regal looking golden girl! I know she is looking over you all.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

What a beautiful golden she was !


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow! She was quite the stunner! What a gorgeous coat!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh she is absolutely gorgeous!!! I can see why you stuck with goldens after having her!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She was a beautiful and regal girl. I love the profile picture of her and the one of her and the puppy. She is running with all of our sweet pups until the time she can be with you again.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a beauty! i can see why you got hooked!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Such a beauty. I love the color I can see where she would inspire you.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

She was great looking, and by you posting about her is a great honor to her.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Brandi was a gorgeous girl. She reminds me so much of my special heart dog Penny..... she was the first golden I fell in love with and still my most special friend. It's amazing how they can touch our hearts !


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Such a beautiful girl. yes, once you own a golden, you re hooked.


----------



## Goldmom42 (Oct 17, 2007)

What a lovely girl-no wonder you got hooked on Goldens after having her. I think that's what happened to all of us. Once you have one-there's no going back.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a lovely, lovely girl. She makes me want to give her a hug,


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Beautiful girl and she looks so darn knowledgeable and intelligent. Love her zipper too!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL GIRL SHE WAS. :heartbeat I LOVE HER COLOR.

DEBBIE & MASON


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That last picture of her is stunning. What a beautiful, loving girl.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Bumping this: Today would have been Brandi's 20th birthday. Wanted to give this thread another round in her honor. I miss this sweet dog every day... she was my best childhood friend.

By the way, the teeny puppy in the third picture was our Keeper (Jersey's grand-dam). Hard to believe they are both gone now, but comforting to know they are together.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

WOW!! I had long forgotten about this thread, but of course not Brandi. Thanks Julie for bumping it. Haven't looked at some of these photos in way too long a time.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome... I feel the same way about my first girls...


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Awww - she was beautiful. I love her expression and knowing eyes. What a great legacy she has left you with!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a beauty she was....


----------



## heem6 (May 22, 2010)

What a beautiful dog! Love those redheads!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous photos! Lovely tribute to a lovely girl.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

She was absolutely gorgeous Red Golden girl. I can understand you

Blessings
Tania


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at those eyes, she has such a wise and calm look through them. What a beautiful girl, thank you for sharing the pics with us.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You could see her soul in those photos. I love the second one in the snow. No wonder she won your heart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brandi*

Brandi was an absolutely gorgeous girl!! 

I can see how she started the "addiction," to Goldens!!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I agree with everyone else: Brandi was a beauty!


----------



## BuddyBoy (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow she was beautiful. Reminds me of my old golden Rusty.


----------

